# Behemoth Beef Ribs



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

So I've had a hankering for some beef short ribs.
I called around looking for some and no joy at the usual places.
Ran around looking and finally found some at Sam's Club.
Sam's had thin cut Korean style short ribs and I asked the clerk if he had whole uncut racks.
"Sure" he said. "How many you want?". 
I took one cryo-vac bag which is two racks, when he brought it out I about fainted.
Not only was the price per pound way better than what he quoted me, but the racks...
The racks would've made Fred Flintstone smile.

I seriously think these are Plate, Short ribs as they're three bone racks, the bones shape/length and the fat content of the meat.
Holy cow are these things huge and thick, meaty, fatty and damned delicious!

*The Menu*
Behemoth Beef Ribs
Salt Crusted Potatoes
Grilled Veggies

*The Ribs*
I trimmed them, rubbed with SPOG and let them brine for a bit while I fired up the smoker.
Some mesquite and hickory and settled in at about 280°-290°, put the ribs on and thought about the rest of dinner.
































































































































*Salt Crusted Potatoes*
2.5lbs New Potatoes
1/4C Sea salt
Fresh Rosemary

In a large, deep skillet place potatoes in a single layer and just cover with water.
Add the salt and rosemary, bring to a fast boil and continue till all the water is evaporated.
This will leave the potatoes covered in a crust of salt.




























*Grilled Veggies*
An assortment of Yellow Squash, Bell peppers and Sweet onions seasoned with Lawry's seasoned salt and infused fresh rosemary.
Grilled till just tender.



















*The Money and the Mug Shots*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Struck gold on that un!!! I like beef ribs but the ole lady don't so I rarely cook em! She is going out of town so maybe I'll cook some up this next week!!! Looks like a fine dinner brother!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

::Slobber::

I'm having an emotional reaction to this.

How long did you cook them? 

How do you know when they are done?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> Struck gold on that un!!! I like beef ribs but the ole lady don't so I rarely cook em! She is going out of town so maybe I'll cook some up this next week!!! Looks like a fine dinner brother!


Eureka! Struck gold indeed.
Thanks.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Joraca said:


> ::Slobber::
> 
> I'm having an emotional reaction to this.
> 
> ...


These averaged 285° for 5 hours, and I cranked the heat to 350° the last hour, for a total of six.
Most meats are smoked until they probe tender, that is to say, until a probe slides in like a knife through warm butter.
IT is just a guideline by which to start probing, 195°-210°.
These were, 205° and 203° when pulled.

While these were butter tender/juicy brisket on a stick, they could have taken another hour to render some more fat and still been fantastic.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

jeez those things are huge. were they tender also?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> jeez those things are huge. were they tender also?


Butter tender/juicy brisket on a stick :yes:


----------



## Wood Guy (Jul 6, 2019)

Damn it boy!!:notworthy:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fantastic Ribs and sides!!! I agree on those being plate ribs. Next trip to Sam's I am gonna ask for those myself!!:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You must have the happiest kids on the planet.


----------

